# Cottonwood burl



## barry richardson

I was back in Missouri recently and my brother gave me this. He is a rural mail carrier so he sees a lot of country every day. Spotted this and asked the owner if he could cut it off, I think the tree was already down. over 2'x3'x 1 1/2'. has some checks but seems pretty solid. I'm anxious to cut into it, not sure what I will find, but it's too darn hot now. Got it wrapped in a tarp for now.... anyone ever milled a cottonwood burl?

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 5 | Way Cool 7


----------



## NYWoodturner

I've never milled or turned one but I have seen turnings done with it that were jaw dropping beautiful. You may owe your brother a beer !

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## woodtickgreg

That's not for milling, that's a turning blank.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## barry richardson

woodtickgreg said:


> That's not for milling, that's a turning blank.


Indeed, I'm thinking I might try a very large turning with it, off the end of my lathe bed.....

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Way Cool 3


----------



## steve bellinger

Barry i think Curt Fuller has done more with cottonwood than anyone else i've seen. This is just one of his cottonwood pieces i just went and stold just to show ya what it could look like.

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 7 | Great Post 1 | Way Cool 3


----------



## David Van Asperen

I've been told " burls are like a box of chocolates "

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 3


----------



## barry richardson

David Van Asperen said:


> I've been told " burls are like a box of chocolates "


Yup, so I'm not getting my hopes too high yet. There is no spikey stuff on it, so probably not eye burl, but if I'm lucky it might look like the stuff Steve posted, possible spalting too, been in my brothers' shed for over a year...


----------



## David Van Asperen

@barry richardson 
I have never had a burl to open,sooooo I am only going on what I have heard.
For those of you who do not know South Dakota is a burl and curl free state as far as I can tell at least central South Dakota. Hell in some places they are luck to have any trees

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## TMAC

If you wind up with any call blank pieces as cut offs keep me in mind.


----------



## Spinartist

Lathe for sale in North Florida that'd handle that sucker!!!

Reactions: Funny 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## DKMD

I've turned small pieces of cottonwood burl off the trees around here, but I've never seen one that big... with my luck, it would be full of ants!

The plain cottonwood I've turned has been a little soft and stringy, and it seems to move quite a bit while drying. It does have nice chatoyance at times, but I've yet to find any like the stuff Curt turns.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Schroedc

I've got one like that, some curl in it, subtle colors, cut pretty decent especially once dry. Took dye really well too.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gman2431

Heres a cottonwood burl I did awhile back.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 11 | Way Cool 4


----------



## TimR

gman2431 said:


> Heres a cottonwood burl I did awhile back.
> 
> View attachment 130830


Cody, that's sweet...really like that you left a bit of natural edge on it too.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## TimR

Spinartist said:


> Lathe for sale in North Florida that'd handle that sucker!!!
> 
> View attachment 130738


:jaw drop:
...hmmm, forget the right shortcut to that emoji...


----------



## dennisp42

NYWoodturner said:


> I've never milled or turned one but I have seen turnings done with it that were jaw dropping beautiful. You may owe your brother a beer !


I'm in Northern Iowa and came across a saw mill. They're cutting Cotton Wood. Has anyone turned it on the lathe? I'm hoping it turns well. I'm buying (3) 12 x 6 x 5' pieces and two 14 x 2 x 5' pieces. Hoping to make some bowls and platters.
Is here anything to watch for when turning?
Tks-Dennis


----------



## DKMD

dennisp42 said:


> I'm in Northern Iowa and came across a saw mill. They're cutting Cotton Wood. Has anyone turned it on the lathe? I'm hoping it turns well. I'm buying (3) 12 x 6 x 5' pieces and two 14 x 2 x 5' pieces. Hoping to make some bowls and platters.
> Is here anything to watch for when turning?
> Tks-Dennis



It's fairly soft and can be difficult to cut cleanly. The stuff I've gotten has moved quite a bit while drying but didn't crack or check. Mike Mahoney has turned quite a bit of it... He calls it Mormon poplar(I assume that helps increase the price of his turnings), and some of it can have incredible figure.


----------



## barry richardson

The bit I have turned was a bugger when wet, very fibrous and slippery to get a clean cut on. Considerably better when dry., kinda
Boring unless it has some figure, like crotch, spalt, or burl


----------



## dennisp42

barry richardson said:


> The bit I have turned was a bugger when wet, very fibrous and slippery to get a clean cut on. Considerably better when dry., kinda
> Boring unless it has some figure, like crotch, spalt, or burl


Do you suggest I dry it out before turning or should I rough turn it, let it dry, then return it.


----------



## dennisp42

barry richardson said:


> The bit I have turned was a bugger when wet, very fibrous and slippery to get a clean cut on. Considerably better when dry., kinda
> Boring unless it has some figure, like crotch, spalt, or burl


He said he's going to try to give me some with figure. I'll have to see what I get. It's supposed to be ready before Wednesday. I have to pick up some paint and seal the ends. If I had pre-planned, I would have brought some anchor seal with me.


----------



## woodtickgreg

dennisp42 said:


> He said he's going to try to give me some with figure. I'll have to see what I get. It's supposed to be ready before Wednesday. I have to pick up some paint and seal the ends. If I had pre-planned, I would have brought some anchor seal with me.


If there is a wood craft near you they carry anchor seal, a little pricey from them but in a pinch it's better than paint.


----------



## barry richardson

dennisp42 said:


> Do you suggest I dry it out before turning or should I rough turn it, let it dry, then return it.


Personally, I would dry the thinner slabs before turning, (seal the endgrain with anchor seal) the thicker ones I would rough turn green, the big blocks might crack if you try to dry them whole...


----------



## dennisp42

woodtickgreg said:


> If there is a wood craft near you they carry anchor seal, a little pricey from them but in a pinch it's better than paint.


I have a couple gallons of it at home, it's good stuff. The closest Woodcraft is 120 miles away. Amazon has it. I but they won't be able to get it o me before I leave. I think we might be headed to Ohio after we leave here so can probably pick some up at Hartville Tool. I hope the paint will hold it until I get there.


----------



## gvwp

If you come close to Indiana on your way to Ohio I have a 55 gallon barrel of Anchorseal here. I could give you a decent price on a gallon. I'm in west central Indiana near Terre Haute. 

David

Reactions: Way Cool 2


----------



## DKMD

You could wrap the endgrain with stretch wrap as a temporary measure until you can get to the anchor seal.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## sprucegum

David Van Asperen said:


> @barry richardson
> I have never had a burl to open,sooooo I am only going on what I have heard.
> For those of you who do not know South Dakota is a burl and curl free state as far as I can tell at least central South Dakota. Hell in some places they are luck to have any trees


You poor depraved woodworker, next time I run across a flat rate box size cherry burl I will send it to you for the cost of shipping.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thank You! 1 | Way Cool 3


----------



## David Van Asperen

@sprucegum
You just made a man smile. Fantastic offer. I am blessed
Dave

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## sprucegum

David Van Asperen said:


> @sprucegum
> You just made a man smile. Fantastic offer. I am blessed
> Dave


Hope to get going on my firewood in the next couple of weeks so I will be in burl country with chainsaw in hand. I have quite a few cherry trees on the property and the fungus or whatever it is that causes the burls is rampant.

Reactions: Way Cool 2


----------



## David Van Asperen

Sounds good to me


----------



## David Hill

woodtickgreg said:


> That's not for milling, that's a turning blank.



That'd be aBIG turning!
Think I ever get something like that, would consider coring-- less of it wasted.


----------



## sprucegum

David Van Asperen said:


> Sounds good to me


one thing after another has kept me from the woods but I will get there


----------



## David Van Asperen

@sprucegum I have we had the same the last few months so don't stress on it on account of me


----------



## sprucegum

David Van Asperen said:


> @sprucegum I have we had the same the last few months so don't stress on it on account of me



Starting to stress that my woodpile is not done. Who knew being retired was such a busy job. It seems that everyone figures I have nothing to do and can be counted on to pick up the slack. Spent the last two days haying and I don't have a hay burner to feed it to. Was going to put the winch on the tractor today but the gravel to repair my driveway is coming this afternoon so I need to put the back blade on instead. Too bad not to be in the woods today thunderstorms last night brought a cool dry air mass in behind them almost sweatshirt weather.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## David Van Asperen

@sprucegum 
I am wanting to retire, but not quite in the right$ spot and would need to pickup insurance etc. It still seems that I have no real block of time to start or finish projects so it is he pittly junk that I can work on. The job is five 12 hour shifts with 3 different start times so it keeps me pretty messed up for trying to be rested.
Hoping that within a year I can pull the pin othe job and be able to finish some things that have been on my list for awhile. Thanks for thinking of me and I know what you mean about the wood pile , I think I have enough for this year but have a couple of cords that need to be split yet., Love the cooler temps we have had lately , getting some light rain and that is needed. 
Stay and work safe.
Dave


----------



## barry richardson

I have cut up and made stuff from the burl shown at the beginning of this thread. It was pretty solid, but not what I would call burl figure,... some curl, swirl, and some spalting, the wood has great chatoyance though, really shimmers. I made these three pieces, and another natural edge bowl, which I cant find right now lol... Decided not to try and make a giant bowl out of it, but the bowl in the first pic is about 15" diameter.....

Reactions: EyeCandy! 3 | Way Cool 8


----------



## DKMD

That made for some really nice turnings, Barry! Those jagged horizontal lines on the hollow form are really cool... spalting?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

That is still some very interesting wood, very pretty to look at.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## TimR

All beautifully done Barry, we'd expect nothing less. My favorite would have to be the vase and especially that natural edge.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## barry richardson

DKMD said:


> That made for some really nice turnings, Barry! Those jagged horizontal lines on the hollow form are really cool... spalting?


Thanks, yea I guess it's spalting, never seen it in that pattern though, the lines were brown rather than black, maybe @Dr_Spalting knows the type.....


----------

